# Krib/s need roommates help



## angelkitty (May 27, 2008)

hello i am new to this site i have a few Q's i have 2 kribs i am thinking a female and prob. a male 
i was wondering what eles to put in the tank with them they have snails as friends and thats it a big tank with no one eles... its not a new tank just dont know what to put in with them. i had a betta but he got his ********** so he is in a new tank.. if anyone could help me. i would love it.. i am looking for small guys to put with them for colour thats all.. thank u :fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What is the size of the tank in terms of volume and dimensions.

Do you know what the ph of the tank is?


----------



## angelkitty (May 27, 2008)

i am not sure of the ph but its a 20 gallon tank temp around 78


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

angelkitty said:


> i am not sure of the ph but its a 20 gallon tank temp around 78


the dimensions?


----------



## angelkitty (May 27, 2008)

i am not sure on the demensions when i got the tank it said 20 gallons. i am more looking at what kinds of fish can be housed with kribs. i have a few Collie loaches with them and they dont bug the kribs at all..


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Dimensions are critical. Is it not possible to take a tape measure, and determine the length and width of the tank? A ruler, a tape measure... anything?


----------

